# AUS teacher teaching in UK



## Ms H (Mar 28, 2011)

Hiya,

Am after any feedback or advice from fellow Australian Teachers who are currently teaching in the UK. I am a Primary school teacher currently doing day-to-day supply work in London through an agency. As I am OTT (Overseas Trained Teacher) and got my teaching qualifications (Post Grad in Educ) in Brisbane, I am curious to see if anyone knows an easier way around in getting QTS (UK teaching qualification equivalent), as well as work sponsorship visas. 

My bf and I are looking to stay here permanently and we are currently on the YMS visa. His colleague adviced him of an agency that can provide work sponsorship visas if you did contract work for them, however not sure if there is such a thing for Education/Teaching related jobs. Most of the teaching agencies I have spoken to have all declined their involvement or willingness to sponsor teachers, and that the only way around is to have a school that employs you full time and is willing to sponsor. Fustrating thing about that is most schools won't employ you full time and sponsor you unless you have QTS, which I am told can take up to 2 years to get. In order to get QTS, I am told you have to be employed full time. So you see my problem! 

A fellow day-to-day supply teacher advised me not to take up long-term positions as you'll get taxed more than day-to-day supply rates, and that often they send us to schools that are really struggling or absolutely (*beep*). 

Ta!


----------



## warrigal (Dec 22, 2009)

As a Australian You can actually get a Skilled Worker Visa.

Warrigal
Australian


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

warrigal said:


> As a Australian You can actually get a Skilled Worker Visa.


Not for primary teaching as it's not a shortage occupation - only Secondary Maths and Science.
The OP can be here up to 4 years as unqualified teacher, but won't get further visa unless they obtain QTS.
I know it's very bad in teaching at the moment and not likely to improve. With shortage of jobs and large number of NQTs and experienced teachers moving to London in search of posts, overseas unqualified teachers don't get a look in, other than as supply. Have no bright ideas to offer I'm afraid.


----------



## warrigal (Dec 22, 2009)

Well at least you got your university Grad. even if it is only Teaching.
I have been told by UK Imigratin visa service company/agency that I can't get a Skilled worker visa (Not Educated enough) and yet my Occupation is on the skill Shortage list.

So I will go to France instend.


----------



## Ms H (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes it's a sad situation. And it seems to be the case in most countries. Overfill of primary teachers and not enough work. Although it doesn't seem to be the case as I get supply work everyday. My consultant at my agency said it is impossible for me to get work sponsorship visa so I'm doomed if I continue teaching in the uk. Sounds like another career change to me, or move elsewhere. Germany?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Ms H said:


> Sounds like another career change to me, or move elsewhere. Germany?


You can try international schools there, which don't insist on QTS (they are all private) but would value UK teaching experience you have. Whether they want to or can sponsor you for work visa is another question, as most of their staff are from UK. US-curriculum schools might, but I'm not sure in the absence of US experience.
You can write off chances of working in German state schools. You need fluent German, jobs are tight, you don't have acceptable teaching qualification and as civil servant posts (Beamte), they can discriminate against foreigners in favour of German nationals (same as in France), so even British teachers have problems.


----------



## Ms H (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh damn! It's never easy. 

I'll have a look into international schools and see what their policies are like for work sponsorship. If I at least have a chance with them, then I better start applying. Never heard of independent schools in UK with US curriculum. That sounds interesting. Thanks Joppa


----------



## Jaso82 (May 16, 2011)

Hi all!

Just came across this forum! I'm from Perth and is thinking of going to Uk to do relief teaching and travel at the same time. Just wondering if anyone here has heard of "Protocol Education"? They sound pretty good but would like some more info... Is there anywhere schools/ districts in Uk i need to stay away from?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jaso82 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just came across this forum! I'm from Perth and is thinking of going to Uk to do relief teaching and travel at the same time. Just wondering if anyone here has heard of "Protocol Education"? They sound pretty good but would like some more info... Is there anywhere schools/ districts in Uk i need to stay away from?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Protocol Education is a supply agency. Another one worth contacting is Time Plan. If you are aged 30 or under, you can get Youth Mobility Scheme visa allowing you to work up to 2 years. Otherwise you need to qualify under ancestry visa - if you have a UK-born grandparent. Regular work visa under Tier 2 is difficult, unless you teach secondary Maths or Pure Science and a school wants to support your visa application as an unqualified teacher (instructor), though an agency may have some leads.
Most supply jobs are in London and the South East. In this day and age, you just have to accept any job that comes your way, as competition is high.


----------



## Ms H (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Jaso82,

I've heard of Protocol Education. I've heard they're quite big with offices throughout UK. I don't have any personal experience with them so can't really comment on their efficiency. I'm with Career Teachers atm and they're only London based. I'm also with Capita Education and Academics. Only recently signed up with them so don't know much, except that Capita is huge and have offices based throughout UK, and Academics only specialize in long term / permanent positions. Career Teachers have been pretty good, constantly providing day-to-day supply work. Although this month has been pretty slow due to bank holidays and SATS. 

In terms of teaching side of things if you intend on staying here indefinitely in the UK as it's not as glamourous as it seems. Depending on your circumstance, if you're only intending on teaching for a short period and travelling at same time, then there should be no dramas for you. Look for TDA's website about it. 

In terms of schools / districts in UK to stay away from, there's no definate answer to that. Certain areas are quite low and others high in socio-economic status, but even some schools that are quite difficult are located in well-off areas. Hackney is unfortunately notorious for it's bad/poor schools (bad behaviour), but I've been to some schools in Hackney where the children were just as well behaved as schools in other well developed areas. But I've heard some schools in Hackney are quite rough in terms of behaviour. I don't personally know as I've haven't been to that school yet so. The only thing I suggest you do is to accept opportunities to go to any schools given to you, and make your own decision about the school, children and management. 

Ofsted is a good guide if you want to make pre-judgement about schools you're going to. They rate schools on many things so if you know which area you'll be living in, or which schools you'll be getting, check Ofsted inspection reports. 

Hope that helps.
Good luck!


----------



## Jaso82 (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for the swift reply Joppa and Ms H!

I'm mainly going to the Uk as a way to travel around Europe and not to become bankrupt by spending all my money!

I will be going with the Youth mobility scheme as I am under 30. 
I guess teaching in the Uk is the same as teaching in Perth- there are good areas and bad areas. I will have a look at 'Ofsted' to get some ideas.

I'm in the process of researching where I will be staying. I haven't actually been to the Uk before so I don't really know where I will be based at in the Uk. 

Again thanks for all your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Jaso82 said:


> Thank you for the swift reply Joppa and Ms H!
> 
> I'm mainly going to the Uk as a way to travel around Europe and not to become bankrupt by spending all my money!
> 
> ...


You should try to get an Australian or Perth police criminal record check, as it will be required before you are hired by an agency and before you can set foot in a classroom. They will conduct a check on UK police record, but clearly there will be nothing on you, and you will be required to arrange a check going back 5 years. It should be fairly recent, so I suggest you get it done about 3 months before you are due to fly over.


----------

